# Best Homesteading Areas



## NeeNee

The husband and I we're discussing where we would like to spend the rest of our lives after the kids are out of the house. Our youngest is middle school, so we have a few years and we wouldn't move out to a homestead until our kids we're financially well off and there are no chances that someone might have to move back in with mom and dad. That gives us about 10-15 years.

I was wondering what the least populated state in the South is and that would make a great place to set up our homestead. I like the South's weather and I want to stay in a good range of my children and their children when I am older so I would like to hear the places you guys think would be the best. Remember, it won't be for another 10-15 years.

Thanks for all your opinions!


----------



## saintsfanbrian

Some of the prettier parts of TN wouldn't be bad. Just stay away from Memphis area. Personally I am going to Montana.


----------



## twilightbluff

Why stay away from Memphis? Big city or something? Montana would be nice, a bit cold for me, but nice I am sure.


----------



## saintsfanbrian

Memphis is a big city with more than its share of big city problems. From County Commissioners that are "above the law" to criminals that can get away with everything to Mayors that think this is their personal play ground for taxes.


----------



## Tex

We are in the same boat. My wife and I are both from the Dallas area. Dallas, like any other large city is a cesspool and taxes are way too high. We're looking to move 1-1.5 hours South or East of Dallas. As you get away from the city, land prices and cost of living go down. The availability of shopping and medical care go down also, so take that into consideration.


----------



## Fn/Form

Some things I look for:
- Accessible water table
- Arable land not susceptible to frequent flooding
- Away from major metro areas, disaster routes, railroad lines, prisons, pipeline sites, other right of ways, large military bases/targets, seasonal high-traffic visibility (hunting leases, public land, nearby lake, transients/trafficking, etc.)
- Enough population in the area to support a medical/trauma center within reasonble driving distance
- History of preservation of individual rights


----------



## gysgtdchsr7292

*Homestead area*

Look into the upstate of South Carolina, Greenville County, Pickens County and Oconee County. Somewhere along the boarder with NC. Although there would be other places if you really looked into them like AZ. I like the Northern portion the best but don't enough about taxes and such there. SC has a very low cost of living, and a history of standing up for "States Rights".

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## mystery

You also might not want your place to be land locked so thats a good thing to ask about.


----------



## marsvoltafan

Tex said:


> We are in the same boat. My wife and I are both from the Dallas area. Dallas, like any other large city is a cesspool and taxes are way too high. We're looking to move 1-1.5 hours South or East of Dallas. As you get away from the city, land prices and cost of living go down. The availability of shopping and medical care go down also, so take that into consideration.


What town are you from, Tex? I've got some family in Grapevine, Frisco, and Euless.


----------



## pmabma

*Carolina,s*

I live in the upstate of South Carolina, not a bad place to live,


----------



## Tex

marsvoltafan said:


> What town are you from, Tex? I've got some family in Grapevine, Frisco, and Euless.


We live between Red Oak and Waxahachie. 30 minutes South of Downtown Dallas. We aren't planning to move anywhere until all the kids get out of high school. That's about 11 years. We hope to start looking for land in about 5 or 6 years. With inlaws getting up in age, we don't want to move far now anyway, but it will happen.

I grew up in Mesquite.


----------



## skip

I'm a little prejudiced, but I love it here in the Missouri Ozarks. Land is still cheaper that the city, and while we're close to a very large military base, there is very good hunting and fishing in the area. We do not get too cold, but we still experience all four seasons. There are many sources of water, from springs, creeks and rivers to irrigate if need be. The top soil is thin, but with a little help, can be made productive.


----------

